# what breed do u love but would not own?



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

now this means by choice...(not rescue)

i remember the post about what dog would u not own...but what dogs do u love and would not own...

me personally: husky-wayyyy too hyper, mastiffs-dont like the drool, and a wolf-hybrid-they're gorgous and intrigueing but i dont think i would test a wild/free animal at heart


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

dobermans - one of the best looking breeds imo but our personalities dont mesh. (several personal experiences)

great dane - (still undecided) age. even if they live til 12, i cant handle them being a 'senior' at 5.

salukis - all time favorite breed, but they're weirdos!

leonberger - hair and drool

basset hound - i just like to look at them!


----------



## chachi (Jan 9, 2007)

Tibetian mastiff - I love the look, but I don't think that it would be the right dog for me.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Central Asian Ovcharka. There was a litter born to a breeder nearby. Massive beautiful hairy dogs. But huge, drool and tons of hair... 

Samoyeds... Always love the white fluff. But I can't ever see myself owning one.

Irish Wolfhound... I have always loved their looks too. I just admire them from afar now.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Standard Poodle- pretty, but I aint a groomin nothin' like that!

Sheltie- Seriously in love with my breeder friends stud, but hes to hard to groom for conformation LOL!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Huskies. They're absolutely gorgeous dogs. But I don't think I could handle their desire to escape and run until they're ready to come back.


----------



## itsajdamnit (Apr 13, 2008)

Toy dogs-i need a dog that can take a little abuse. No, I don't mean I abuse my dogs, I just mean I'm 6'5 260 lbs and I need a dog who can hold his own when we wrestle and such. 

Boxers, Pit Bulls, Jack russells, and other super high energy dogs-I know GSD's are high energy, but they know how to relax too. I know there are exceptions, but most of those dogs are too non-stop for me.

Great Danes-Beautiful dogs but way too big to be high maintenance as they age.

Mastiffs, Bulldogs, and other super droolers-Don't mind shedding at all, but drooling constantly makes me a lil crazy.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoHuskies. They're absolutely gorgeous dogs. But I don't think I could handle their desire to escape and run until they're ready to come back.


Same here.

Great Dane. Couldn't handle the size, though I like to gawk.

Hybrid. The best dog I ever had, but would never own one again.

Standard Poodle. Love Poodles, but, well. It's a Poodle.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Its Doberman for me too!! I love the dogs but they just wouldn't fit into my lifestye.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Neapolitan Mastiff....

I assisted in a temperament test for a local club here. My first real experience with hundreds of these dogs, and OMG, I never thought I would say this, but I fell so in love with each and every one of them.

But, I know they are just TOO MUCH dog for me to handle.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Irish Wolfhound - I love thier temperment and looks. However, they are not long lived and I couldn't deal with that.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Mallinois,


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2now this means by choice...(not rescue)
> 
> i remember the post about what dog would u not own...but what dogs do u love and would not own...
> 
> me personally: husky-wayyyy too hyper, mastiffs-dont like the drool, and a wolf-hybrid-they're gorgous and intrigueing but i dont think i would test a wild/free animal at heart


I have a pitbull and would never own another, they are a gentle animal, loyal to them end but never again, they become unpredictable as they age, even with those they love and adore. 
i like malamutes but the singing at night, ahhhh not bad, im use to it, we had a wolf hybrid and i would take another wolf hybrid in a seconds notice, 
here is the king of my heart








this was our wolf-hybrid and you could not ask for a better, more loving or loyal dog. even when they are old, arthritic, have hip problems and stomach problems. King died suddenly in my arms. He developed full torsion suddenly one day with out warning, on all days, sept 11, 2005. He was perfect one second, the next second, he was yelping, crying, and in agony. we rushed him in but we had to accept defeat and allow the vet to put him to sleep. even as he struggled with his pain, MY TEARS, made me concerned and he kept trying to twist his body to see why i was crying and trying to comfort me. so if you have any worries about a wolf hybrid, forget them. darn, im crying now.








the worst thing he ever did was pee on my leg because he was mad because i threw out his old shreded and worn out blankie.


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mjb03Mallinois,


same here,if i had more time to spend with the dog,or if i could take him/her to work with me.
also,i use to have a huskies. never again.,


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Rottwieller. Love the breed but I couldn't spend my life cleaning drool off the windows, the floor, the furniture...


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

talking about drool, what about a st bernard, your whole house would get a shower each time it shakes it s head


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: bearlasmomtalking about drool, what about a st bernard, your whole house would get a shower each time it shakes it s head


I LOVE Drool!!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

It's mainly the big boys for me, too.
Bullmastiff and the Cane Corso. I LOVE those dogs and I'd love to have one, but man... I'm 5'2" and weigh about 105 pounds. I just can't see myself handling a dog that would probably have 100 pounds on me!







It wouldn't be pretty.

Pit Bulls. I love 'em. They're beautiful dogs and I don't think they deserve the reputation they have. (I can't even stand the name "pit bull" because of the negative connotation. I usually call them Staffies.) But there would be that tiny bit of uncertainty in my mind and, honestly, I'm afraid he'd know that and I wouldn't be able to handle him.

Hybrids. Never again. I had one (timberwolf/malamute) when I was married and we ended up having to give him away when he was about seven months old. It killed me. I loved him, but he was not about to be domesticated. He loved me and I had no problems with him, but he hated my husband. (Apparently that was a problem. lol.) The hubby would never admit it, but I knew he was terrified of that dog and Cody knew it too. He also liked to lunge at the neighbor's little girl anytime he saw her. He seriously wanted to kill that child. We ended up giving him to a guy my husband worked with. He had a farm out in geauga county, no kids anywhere in sight, was a confirmed bachelor... so it was a perfect fit. Those two became joined at the hip and Cody passed away at 13. (LOL - the next time I had a rather contrary dog, I got rid of the hubby instead!)


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Alaskan Malamutes. But they can never--ever-- have the off-lead freedom a well-trained GSD can. This means that unlöess you have an ENORMOUS fenced yard, you can never be with your dog in 'freedom.' The dog spends it's life confined to a yard or on lead-- forever.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfAlaskan Malamutes. But they can never--ever-- have the off-lead freedom a well-trained GSD can. This means that unlöess you have an ENORMOUS fenced yard, you can never be with your dog in 'freedom.' The dog spends it's life confined to a yard or on lead-- forever.


that is so true..every husky i see is confined to a "run" in the back yard..better way to explain it...a clothes line with a chain hooked to it..its rather sad because u know they just want to be free


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Good question

Australian Cattle Dog

Australian Shepherd

Basset Hound

Belgian Malinois

Welsh Corgis (either pembroke or cardigan)

Great Dane

Italian Greyhound

Newfoundland

Old English Sheepdog

Parson Russel Terrier

Welsh Corgis (either pembroke or cardigan)

Pug

Shetland Sheepdog

Siberian Husky

Weimaraner

Whippet

Yorkshire Terrier

LOL! I think that pretty much sums it up!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Bernese Mountain Dog, because of health problems. I adore the breed but they are highly prone to the same autoimmune illness as Sean.
Belgian Tervuren, although very intelligent and I would love to own one they are probably too high strung for me.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

King is seriously GORGEOUS....so sad to hear of his loss....

Danes are one of the easiest dogs to live with - I had a blue who lived to be 14!!!

I love the personality of the English Bulldogs I have known, but could not own one. I also love the looks of Malamutes and Huskies, but again, like everyone else, would not own one ...

so it is GSDs only for me!

Lee


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Great Danes and Wolfhounds - due to their short lifespan.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Husky or malamute. Both beautiful, intelligent and spunky breeds but not a good fit for my lifestyle. 

Beauceron--Amazing dogs but they don't show up much in rescue so I'd never get one.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I'd pretty much take any dog. The only breed I would not is the Pit bull. I absolutly adore them. The only reason I would never get one besides the breed ban, is the dog aggression...As much as I love them, I could not live with a dog I did not fully trust.

As for the Beauceron, too bad I didn't know you wanted one Bowwow, about 6 months ago I was offered one. Someone had a female and a Male who he intended to breed, but due to a divorce he had to give them up. My friend has one, gorgeous dog!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Basically all breeds that, even if they are nice and good looking they have not high trainability. I love dogs, but more than that, I love dog training.

Alaskan Malamutes: They are gorgeous, but too independent for my taste. When I was young I used to love to death and swore one day I'd own one, nowadays I really doubt. 

Leonberger: Just to huge them and lose my face in their coats, but giant dogs are too sleepy for me and too high maintenance, not only for food an so but for vet bills.

Jack Russell: I admire the little guys and I specially admire the philosophy beyond the breed (I don't remember wich club you have to wait until they are 1 year old and pass a working test before you can even register. That should be done with all working breeds)

Labrador Retriever: I admit they are great in many jobs. I simply can't stand the goofiness, they are soooooo good natured that the desperate me and take the worst of me.

Saarlos or Checkoslovakian Wolfdogs: I love wolves and the wolf looking of this dogs, but I couldn't cope with the nerve and shyness of them. Then I'd give a try to the Tamaskan Dog, but if I'm going to spend all that money importing a dog. I'd rather import a Dutch Shepherd or a working line GSD


----------



## k9ma (Nov 15, 2002)

Rottweilers - have always LOVED and admired this breed from afar. just too many health issues and too short lived for me.

Great Danes, Dogue de Bordeaux, Bullmastiffs, and most of the mastiff - same as above

GSDs? - I sometimes think that Simon will be my last. Just too many health issues, plus shedding x10. Though it's hard for me to picture anything as regal, noble, beautiful, and loyal on the other end of the leash.









Gosh, are there ANY healthy long-lived athletic large working breeds?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Saarloos Wolfhunds, Shikokus, Akitas.....all tend to be more head-strong, independent, and not as trustworthy as far as preferring to stay with the family like GSDs. Also, I wouldn't even know where to get the first two.


----------



## cgarrity (Apr 22, 2008)

Borzois. I love the aristocratic look of them but I don't much like the independence of sighthounds. I've never owned one and I've admired their looks but I seriously don't think that I'll ever own one.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

Leonberger- the most beautiful dog I've ever seen.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Doberman - Mine had uncropped ears and she looked eternally like a giant puppy (my ex said she resembled a grossly overgrown "weiner dog"). I do also love the clean cut look of the cropped ears on the Dobies, though. 

I still also adore the Bearded Collie. The one I had while I was growing up was hands down the absolute best dog I have ever had the pleasure of being owned by. She was incredible. 

My favorite dog I'll never own - A Harlequin Great Dane. I love their beauty, but I would not want to clean up after them out in the yard.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Like you, the Pit Bull. I have little personal experience to be leery about the breed, but nonetheless would not own a pit bull or rottweiler.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

The Huskey, I think it's a beautiful dog, but I don't think I could tolerate the escaping that they are so well known for.

Jack Russel....Way too hyper for me!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Akbash & Anatolian Shepherds. IF I ever get a place in the country I'll reconsider. Until then no. My environment would feed into their innately suspicious nature & ratchet up their intense drives to guard & protect. But **** I love em...So calm & measured & very, very serious.

Jack Russell Terrier...love these guys but enuff is enuff & they're waaaay too much!

My Sibe was the heart & soul of me but the HUNGER to escape roam hunt coupled with the utter disdain for obedience is limiting (& exhausting). I looked to GSDs because I wanted that intelligence, cunning, athleticism & hard headed determination in a more (ahem) 'biddable' package. I love Huskies & Malamutes but I'm not sure I'll choose to live with one again.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

First off Huskies.....life on a tie out run is not good for ANY dog but there are a LOT of outlets for Sibe energy. Sledding, skiorjing, Agility, hiking, carting, weight pulling..... their energy and desire to work CAN be harnessed. I personally think many people have issues out smarting a Sibe. Like GSD they are definitely NOT the breed for everyone. 

St Bernards- they come in a "dry mouth" variety too for those that dont like the drool.









Danes are simply gentle giants- their personality and temperaments will make up for any lack of years you might have with them. Time with ANY animal is never a given. 

Any whoo I had to "defend" three breeds that I have shared my life with and three breeds that I really like. 

As far as actually having a breed that I "like but would never own" I really dont have any. The reasons why I like the breeds that I do is because they would be compatible with my life and they are pleasing to my eyes. I think all of the dogs on my "like list" would be in the herding and working groups but there are as many breeds that I dislike in those same groups. 

The only ones not in those groups are the sight hounds. I like many of them such as Greyhounds, Italian Greyhounds, Whippets, Salukis are all the "types" I like. I would own them ONLY if I had an idea set up for them with their very own lure course.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Bernese Mountain Dog - they are beautiful but have a short life span...(all dogs do, for that matter). But BMD's have a shorter one than most


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Bernese Mountain Dog - average life span 9 years.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Not many breeds out there that I wouldn't want to own sometime in my life.

The few that do come to mind are:

Border Collie - I'm not sure if I can keep up with their intelligence or need for work. 

Jack Russel - My sister has one. He is a great little dog with lots of potential but getting him to relax for a few minutes is a nightmare! 

Puli or komondor - I would find it very difficult to live with a matted dog. Matts on a dog drives me nuts, I have to clip them.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Quote:First off Huskies.....life on a tie out run is not good for ANY dog but there are a LOT of outlets for Sibe energy.


I agree. Mine were family members & given the run of the house as well as supervised outdoor activity. Both wound up with me b/c of previous escape problems. Once that starts it's nearly impossible to 'train out of them'. The sole hope is escape proof containment. Even very well bred Sibes are escape artists. They enjoy thwarting fence, gate, leash systems & are driven by wanderlust even when neutered & aging. Just as some breeds love to obey & hunger to please, Sibes value their independence, thank you very much.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Wolfie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so why do u own a GSD??


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

I was alway under the impression that Border Collies required more mental exercise than any other breed. 

If I'm wrong in thinking that then my mistake for adding the BC to my list.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

PIT BULLS! I love them, I have not met a pittie I did not like, but I don't think I'd own one until I felt 100% assured of my ability to handle one and work one. If I were a hoghunter I'd have a Catahoula and a pit by my side for sure (and that may happen yet). 

Puli or Komondor - Actually I would love to have one. If I had enough land and some livestock, I think I'd find me a couple of Komondorok to keep the opportunists at bay. The only problem is finding enough patience to deal with that coat! Same with pulik, except instead of guarding it would be fun to have them for herding.

Danes and Wolfhounds - Too short a lifespan for such awesome dogs (and such high prices).

Loose-flewed mastiffs such as the Neo and Newf - I *love* them, but not the drool, and since the drool is quite prevalent and the loose flews are part of the standard, I shall admire those beautiful giants from afar.

Jagdterrier - LOVE these guys, have not met one but they sound like the most energetic, ornery, and rough Jack Russell ever. I'd only have one if I took up hunting/bloodtracking.

Munsterlanders, German longhaired pointer, import longcoated blue weimaraner (from where they're still allowed per breed standard), field line springers or setters - Dying to have one of any of those guys but I'd have to take up hunting or find one from hunting lines that has no bird sense whatsoever that the breeder has no choice but to place in a pet home. Field lines seem to be so nicely bred for hunting that if I didn't hunt the dog, I would feel like I was wasting a good dog. Not that upland game hunting isn't a bad thing, it's just that I think my aim is only slightly better than a blind person with no arms. Just slightly.


----------



## leigh_e_c (Mar 4, 2008)

Labrador for me..

xx


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

Mastiff - Love them !! There is a breed of them that doesnt drool...will never find that out !

Cane Corso- beautiful muscular esp. in the neck. don't want a muscle dog.

St. Bernard- Again drool factor, want a protective dog, not one that will not only unlock the door for the bad guy, but will also serve them tea n cookies....

Malteese- Really cute to look at, I know for a fact I would certainly step on them, and I KNOW MY DH certainly would and kill it.


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

Bassett Hound--adorable but slobber too much and are too slow

Husky--beautiful but high energy and had a neighbor who left theirs lonely all day, he dug up the back yard...served 'em right

Any dog that slobbers constantly...


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoHuskies. They're absolutely gorgeous dogs. But I don't think I could handle their desire to escape and run until they're ready to come back.


I have one, always wanted one from a child on up! They and the GSD are truely OPPOSITES!!!! I love them both! Would I own another, I truely don't know ???


I have always wanted an Afghan Hound, just too much grooming for me.


----------



## itsajdamnit (Apr 13, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Bellidansa
> Mastiff - Love them !! There is a breed of them that doesnt drool...will never find that out !


Nebolish Mastiff. They are not AKC recognized. They are CMA and ABA recognized.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Bernese Mountain Dogs are one of my absolute favorite dogs. I love their looks, their work ethic, their personality.

I just love big dogs. But I won't get a dog whose life expectancy is so short. And there's all that grooming. And they get so hot in the summer. But mostly, it's the darn short life. 6-8 years. Heartbreaking. Newfs too (though they tend to live a smidge longer.)

Standard poodles are great dogs too. Irish setters are probably the one of the prettiest breeds . But I'd need a live-in hairdresser for either.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoHuskies. They're absolutely gorgeous dogs. But I don't think I could handle their desire to escape and run until they're ready to come back.


I would have to agree with you 100%!


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

Standard Poodle, they fascinate me. But they rarely turn up in rescue and I could never convince myself to buy a puppy when there are soooo many dogs in need of adoption.

Small dogs...I like cats and think a cuddly lap type dog would be fun but I think my GSDs would not agree!! 

My boy just came in for a hug and made me realize that I have the only dog I need right now!!! Love that dog!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Alaskan Malamute-- beyond gorgeous dogs..personable, friendly, tons of personality and again GORGEOUS! But, they are doomed to a lifetime of confinement being forever on lead. The only time they can be 'free' to move off lead is in your backyard... very securely fenced. I want a dog that I can have the option to give him his freedom off lead once in a while. Once you have lived with a dog that is as biddable as the GSD, you get spoiled.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Collie..........way too much hair and too much grooming required.


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

any small breed, or something overly large, lol. when i was looking at puppies right before we got beamer, i wanted a small breed SO bad. but now i have beamer, i dont think i can downsize (i WOULD make an exception for a bulldog but thats it). & really large dogs, i dont think i could do it. i'm tiny & they look so overbearing, lol. i think beamer is big enough for me (plus we have a toddler).


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

rough-coated Collie - way too much grooming (LH GSD like Oskar is about as much hair as I want to go)

Border Collies & Australian Shepherds - love their intelligence, too much energy though (GSDs know when to turn it off)

Huskies & Malamutes - love love love their looks, but the urge to run and dig, and the aloofness isn't for me (Sandy's Kayto seems to break that rule, I <3 Kayto!)

Pit Bulls - have yet to meet a mean one personally, all I've met have been sweet and people oriented, but there's too much risk

English Bulldogs - fun loving characters, but delicate digestive systems and horrible gas (DH says only Osk's sense of smell is better than mine, LOL!)

Greyhounds - oh man, I'd take every single one of the sweethearts at NorthernGreyhoundAdoptions.org here in VT if I could! We've been up there a couple times now to walk & socialize dogs, SO much rewarding fun, the kids love the dogs too! Never thought of myself as wanting one - they are SO different from my beloved GSDs - but met some of the dogs from their kennel a few months ago and fell in love. If we were to adopt we'd need a fenced-in yard, would have to work on getting a Grey to be trustworthy around cats like Osk & Gaia are, stop to put jackets on in cold weather (or whenever the dogs want to roughhouse) and maybe booties on year round if they wanted to go into the woodline to poo like O&G do ... don't know that it would work, but I'd love to open my home to them if it could!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

We had a Chow Chow and an Alaskan Malamute--both great dogs but I'd never own another one. Our Chow was one of a kind







never hurt a fly, was so gentle, rarely barked and overall, the best dog I've ever had. And the Malamute--he was a handful for sure, destroyed our yard, but such a fun and loveable guy. We fostered him for over a year until we placed him. 

I love Newfoundlands and Leonbergers but don't think I'd ever own one just because our house isn't big enough. And I love Bichon's (only small dog I do love) but my husband says no way to a tiny dog.


----------

